# One I Made Earlier



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

ok well as some may know i had this load of Blandford parts and some people asked for me to make a watch well i did that for one member and my only problem is it needs a crystal so my question is where would i get one and how much are they?

cheers


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

better pic


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Roy is probably your best bet, he'll need the watch to size the correct crystal.

Price is Dependant on what you want, acrylics are cheapest


----------

